

Is there no creative industry in China? - callumjones
http://callumj.com/post/Baidu-iOS.html

======
Hyena
Don't underestimate the fact that expensive foreign branded products are
considered prestigious. That may have more to do with why Baidu's OS is
copypasta than anyting else.

------
sammanual
Yes; they can only copy and optimize - they can't create anew.

